# Best sealer for maple kitchen cabinets



## daehrlich (Mar 4, 2011)

We just finished installing brand new maple cabinets in our kitchen and now it is time for finishing. We selected maple because we love the grain and the light color so have decided to go with a sealer only (no stain). I want a durable, long lasting, water resistant finish. The only window in the kitchen is West facing so UV exposure really isn't an issue.

I have done a fair amount of woodworking but my only finishing experience is with minwax water based poly. I decided to hire a finisher for this job. He originally suggested a nitrocellulose pre-catalyzed lacquer which he called water resistant. After doing a bit of reading, I was concerned about the durability of this finish. His next suggestion was a water based alphiatic urethane which is a bit more expensive but should be more durable. Which of these two sealers is more durable? Are there other sealers I could consider? I want the best thing I can get to protect my new cabinets. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Dan


----------



## robertd (Jan 28, 2010)

Here is a link to a product line that I used on my cabinets. I chose them after reading an artical in Fine Woodworking magazine. I used the Fuhr 355 water base finish. It was easy to use and clean up. One of the reasons I chose it was because many water based fiinshes have a blueish tint to it. This is like an oil finish in that it has a light warm glow to it when it dries. But before I applied it I used a shelac sanding sealer first. Althought it is not necessary with this.

http://www.fuhrindustrial.com/

Bob D


----------

